# PE Application California



## Adrock (Nov 26, 2008)

I have 3 references that will be associates, PE's that have knowledge of my work experience. Do I just have them fill out Part B (The Reference Form) or do I include Part A (Engagement Record) as well even though I'm not claiming qualifying experience from the reference? Or do I include Part A but leave the things that don't apply blank? Please help the board wont call me back or respond to emails.


----------



## GoLucky (Dec 19, 2008)

You will need to request referrals from PE's who ofcourse can provide a proof of your qualifying experience. Otherwise there is no point in provinding that info. You need to give your referral both Form A (completely filled in by you) and Form B of the engagement record and referral form. Hope that helps.


----------

